# The mystery of the unmated queen during cut-out - Lakeland, FL



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

About a week ago I did a removal of which the young queen was not attracting too much attention once I had placed her in the queen clip.

I finally figured out the exact reason why which is revealed at the tail-end of the removal video of which I will post a bit later.

I happen to think the footage in this upcoming video is one of my better offerings.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely a mating sign, is what it's called, leftover from the last drone she mated with


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

A'sPOPPY said:


> Definitely a mating sign, is what it's called, leftover from the last drone she mated with


YES!

And from what I understand, their pheromone isn't as strong until they are mated, hence the total dissing when I had her in queen clip
at removal location.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yep. It also amazes me as to how much slower a mated queen moves than a freshly hatched virgin queen moves.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Yep. It also amazes me as to how much slower a mated queen moves than a freshly hatched virgin queen moves.


Yes, and how much the young queens love to fly and give us heart attacks..Lol.


----------

